# old sony home stereo amp 135wattspc



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Picked up a sony TA-AX401 amp with a ST-JX401 tuner for 60 dollars all together. Supposedly it puts out 135 per channel. I'm assuming its from the mid 90's. Anybody familiar with sony products from this era? Is this a good buy assuming it works. I'm researching it now online, but input from experienced people is invaluable.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds just fine running some paradigm monitor 9 v.5's. need a little more of that solid bass though. what I'm concerned about is building some speakers with 12 or 15 inch subs for my shop.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

If it sounds good then be happy with your purchase..


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

I am happy with my purchase. Just want to know what I actually have since sony has built some excellent stuff and some poor stuff. It sounds fine running tower speakers with 6.5 drivers as subs, but is this the ideal amp to drive some cabinet speakers with big subs. I want to build a few of the speaker projects from parts express, but whats the point if the amp is not really up to it?


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

135wpc? You'll be fine. I have a 100wpc Rotel receiver running a set of towers with 4 rs180s in each tower. Doesn't even break a sweat.


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

its_bacon12 said:


> 135wpc? You'll be fine. I have a 100wpc Rotel receiver running a set of towers with 4 rs180s in each tower. Doesn't even break a sweat.


To be fair, Rotel is a very far cry from Sony. IIRC Sony stuff from that time was kind of hit and miss, it will obviously play most any speaker hooked up to it, but it may not be able to sound good when you get that volume to a high level. If it is Sony ES, then you have yourself a nice midfi reciever that noone can say bad about. Sadly, you do not have an ES piece there. but for 60 bucks, ****it you're good to go.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

generalkorrd said:


> To be fair, Rotel is a very far cry from Sony. IIRC Sony stuff from that time was kind of hit and miss, it will obviously play most any speaker hooked up to it, but it may not be able to sound good when you get that volume to a high level. If it is Sony ES, then you have yourself a nice midfi reciever that noone can say bad about. Sadly, you do not have an ES piece there. but for 60 bucks, ****it you're good to go.


That, I understand completely.. My point to him was to stop worrying about it and give it a shot. He won't know if he likes it until he hears it and for $60, that's not a bad deal.


----------



## hayden (Oct 16, 2009)

MLS said:


> Picked up a sony TA-AX401 amp with a ST-JX401 tuner for 60 dollars all together. Supposedly it puts out 135 per channel. I'm assuming its from the mid 90's. Anybody familiar with sony products from this era? Is this a good buy assuming it works. I'm researching it now online, but input from experienced people is invaluable.


If it is from the 90's you should be okay. Anything much older than that most likely has capacitors that are drying out and need replaced. Your gear is mid-fi, but should be okay.


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. It'll be put to good use one way or another.


----------

